

Thought experiment contradicting limit of Speed of Light - SeanDav

Imagine a large volume of empty space. Approximately in the middle is a very small light source which produces exactly 2 photons. These photons each move away from the light in opposite directions in the same plane.<p>After 1 year, mark the position of each photon. Measure the distance between the 2 photons. The distance will be 2 light years. Yet according to relativity, the speed of 1 photon relative to the other could never be more than the Speed of Light, in this case 1 light year.<p>So now we have a contradiction, or do we?
======
swombat
No.

<http://conduit9sr.tripod.com/> (Intro to relativity)

------
Synaesthesia
It's all about time man - you can't measure time from the frame of a photon.

